# الى كل عشاق سيارة (bmw)اليكم تقرير شامل للسيارة( الجزءالثالث)



## طارق حسن محمد (12 أبريل 2010)

*Auto Start Function*
*وظيفة التشغيل والتوقف التلقائي*

*بي ام دبليو المبهره قامت بوضع هذه الميزه لتقليل استهلاك الوقود وحازت على جائزة صديق البيئه العالميه في ألمانيا*
*حيث ان هذه الخدمه تقوم أليا بإطفاء المحرك في حالة توقفك عند الإشاره او في الزحام من غير ضغط زر الإيقاف*
*وفي حالة عزمت على التحرك يزأر محرك بي ام دبليو ويرجع الى حالة النشاط دون تأخير والنظام مشروح في هذا*
*الفيديو شاهد:*


*


وهنا رابط فيديو حصول بي ام دبليو على جائزة Grunes Lenkrad 


http://dailymotion.alice.it/video/x3...ner-isbmw_auto



Cornering Light
إنارة الزاويه


هي مصابيح إضافية تنشط في حالة انعطاف المركبه بزاويه كبيره ليلا تكون متوافقه مع نظام Head Adaptive L system



Crash Sensor*

*حساس التصادم*​*


تم شرح أليته في هذا التقرير ويقوم عبر حساسات مزروعه في جميع اركان السياره وجهاتها بإلتقاط اول اشاره للتصادم
ويفعل انظمة السلامه وايضا منها فتح قفل الأبواب.


HiFi Professional LOGIC7 System​*

*نظام صوتي يعد ثاني أفضل نظام صوتي في العالم يعرف بـ لوجك7 يغذي 13 سماعه منتشره في مقصورة بي ام**
دبليو الداخلية. حيث يحيطك بصوت عالية الدقه ونقاء عجيب.*​*





Info Display​*
*عرض المعلومات*​*


تعريف : 

نظام مصغر ذو تقنيه عالية يعرض لك أهم المعلومات اللتي يحتاجها السائق بدقه عالية وبوضوح تام في لوحة العدادات.
وايضا يقوم تقليل نسبة الضوء حسب قوة الإناره داخل المقصوره ليلا ونهارا. التقنيه المستخدمه في هذا النظام
هي تقنية LED وسوف يأتي شرحها لاحقا.



Lane Departure Warning​*
*نظام التحذير من مغادرة المسار*​*


ألية النظام :

يعتمد هذا النظام على كاميرات مزروعه بجانب المرأه للروئيا الخلفيه للسائق تقوم بإلتقاط صور للطريق أمام السياره
في النهار و في اليل عبر خطوط الحزم الضوئيه للمصابيح الأماميه. يتم ارسال الصور الى وحدة التحكم المركزيه في 
السياره ويتم تحليلها , ثم يقوم النظام بتحديد علامات الطريق ( المسارات +عيون القطط ) بشكل مؤقت فيتم حفظ
مكانها فإذا همت السياره بالخروج عن المسار وقبل ان تتجاوزه فعليا يتم تنشيط النظام ويرسل اهتزازات عبر مقود
السياره كفيله بتحذير السائق. يعمل النظام أليا بعد تجاوز سرعة 70 كم في الساعه.



PDC - Park Distance Control​*
*نظام ركن السيارة*​*


يعمل هذا النظام وفق حساسات في الأمام والخلف وفي جوانب السياره بتحديد مسافة السياره اللتي أمامك لكي
يسهل عليك ركن المركبه او تحريكها من دون عناء النظر الى الخلف.​*
*.*
*.*



*BMW Tracking**
نظام التعقب*​*


هذا النظام وضع خصيصا لحمايت سيارتك من السرقه.

ألية :

يعمل في حالة السرقه او الدخول عنوه الى السياره فينشط جهاز ارسال خفي وظيفته إرسال موقع السياره وتحديد
مسارها لحظه بلحظه ومن ثم يتم الإتصال تلقائيا مع مركز بي ام دبليو بحيث يمكنك من التخاطب مع من في السياره
عبر سبيكر السياره.


Run Flat Tyre​*
*السير على الإطار المثقوب*​*


هذه خدمه جليله تقدمها بي ام دبليو لعملائها حيث أن إطارات بي ام دبليو تمكنك من السير عليها وهي فارغه من 
الهواء كليا دون اي تلف وبسرعة تصل الى 80 كم في الساعه وحد اقصى 110 كم في الساعه لمسافة 200كم 
في الساعه كفيله بأن توصلك الى اقرب محطه لتغير الإطار.

معلومات اضافيه :

أول سياره ظهرت بإطارات بي ام دبليو بهذه الخاصيه هي Mini 1275GT عام 1974 م في شهر ( 7 ). اي قبل 34 سنه
و استخدمت اطارات Dunlop Total Mobility Tyre وتعرف بإختصارها TMT . حاليا يعرف بـ Denovo.




Sunrefllective Technollogy​*
*تقنية عكس اشعة الشمس*​*


فلسفة بي ام دبليو :

الراحه لاتستطيع ان تراها ولكنك تشعر بها.

المعلومات التقنيه : تبقي مقاعد و مقود بي ام دبليو بارد دائما حتى مع التعرض لأشعة الشمس بشكل مباشر
كالحال في السيارات المكشوفه.
السبب: صبغه خاصه تضاف للجلد اثناء مرحله من مراحل المعالجه وظيفتها عكس اشعة الشمس وبعكس الجلد
العادي فجلد بي ام دبليو يبقي الحراره معتدله على درجة 25 مئويه. وهي من ابتكارات فريق بي ام دبليو.


TDI - Tyre Defect Indicator​*
*نظام استشعار ضغط الكاوتش*​*


المعلومات التقنيه :

يستشعر هذا النظام انخفاض الضغط في اطارات السياره عبر قياس معدل الدوران في كل عجله وتتم عملية المراقبه
على الدوام حيث يقوم نظام ABS بمراجعة البيانات لكل عجله على حده مما يسهل على نظام TDI معرفة اي عجله
انخفض الضغط بها.



RRR Tyre with Reduced Roll-resistance​*
*إطارات بي ام دبليو المقاومه للإنبعاج*​*


فسلفة بي ام دبليو : من أهم عوامل استهلاك الوقود هي الإطارات حيث انها تتشكل على حسب السطح اللذي
تسير عليه بفضل مادة المطاط وهذا يدخلنا في حسبة معدل الضغط داخل الإطار مما يساهم في استهلاك الوقود
عبر تقليل كفائة الدوران.

المعلومات التقنيه :

تقوم اطارات بي ام دبليو بتقليل نسبة استهلاك الوقود بالإضافه الى اضفاء نعومه اثناء السير بسبب الإطارات المصنوعه
من مواد خام خاصه مثل Anti-distortion materials ( مواد غير قابله للإلتواء ) و ايضا مواد مقاومه للحراره.


Steptronic​*
*الناقل الأتوماتيكي*​*



ألية النظام : هو التحكم بوضع القير ( علبة التروس ) والتنقل بالتعشيق حسب الرغبه دون عصى الكلتش والتحكم
يكون عبر الأزرار الموجوده في المقود.



VCS- Voice Control System​*
*نظام الأوامر الصوتيه*​*


فلسفة بي ام : Just give the word...BMW will complet the mission
فقط أعط الأمر .... بي ام دبليو سوف تنفذ

النظام :

يستطيع نظام بي ام دبليو بإستيعاب 500 لفظ مبرمجه مسبقا فحين اعطائك للامر يقوم بتكررا الأمر عليك للتأكد من 
صحته ومن ثم يقوم بالتنفيذ.

وظائف النظام:

التحكم بنظام الملاحه
التحكم بنظام البلوتوث
التحكم بالأتصال
الطقس
قرائة الإيميلات
قرائة الرسائل النصيه القصيره
التليفون
الراديو.


Weight Distribution 50:50​*
*توزيع الأوزان بنسب متكافئه*​*


فلسفة بي ام : 

Every Kilo Less = Agility+ and Safety​*
*كل كيلو أقل = رشاقه اكثر وسلامه اكثر*​*


من المعلوم في عالم السيارات ان المركبه ذات توزيع الوزن المناصف للمحاور الخلفيه والأماميه هي السياره الأفضل
من ناحية الأداء الطبيعي لجميع وسائل الدفع بها. وبي ام دبليو تعمل في مركباتها بهذه الخاصيه المميزه.


أنظمة الكبح ( الفرمله ) والأنظمه التكنولوجيه الأخرى
ABS- Anti-locking Braking System
نظام مانع انغلاق المكابح


ألية النظام:

يقوم بتوزيع دفقات إلكترونيه على جميع فرامل السياره بحيث تعمل على ايقاف التروس بضغطات عده في الثانيه الواحده
بحيث يمنعها من الإنزلاق في حالة الكبح القوي. وهذا النظام فعال جدا في المطر والمناطق الثلجيه. وقامت بي ام
دبليو بتطوير هذا النظام بوضع 4 حساسات على كل عجله لزيادة فاعلية نظام الكبح. الجدير بالذكر ان جميع مستخدمي
ABS من شركات السيارات الأخرى يتم عمل ضربات بمعدل 4-5 ضربات في الثانيه بينما بي ام دبليو تفوقت
بعمل 14 - 15 ضربه في الثانيه الواحده ولك أن تقارن.




ASC+T - Automatic Stability Control + Traction
نظام التحكم بثبات المركبه

ألية النظام :

يعمل هذا النظام مع نظام ABS لمزيد من التحكم على المقود ولإتزان المركبه. حيث يبقي السياره في المسار
مهما كانت الظروف دون الإنزلاق والدوران. وكان اول ظهور لهذا النظام على الفئه السابعه.

معلومات اضافيه :

BMW 3.0CLS هي اول سياره تستخدم هذا النظام وحازت على 5 بطولات لـ European Touring Car بين 
عامي 1973 - 1979م.

فيديو يعرض كيفية عمل النظام:


ADB-X ( Automatic Differential Brake) system
نظام الكبح التفاوتي التلقائي

مهمته هو توزيع المهام على العجلات كلن على حده حسب الحاله بدقه متناهيه.





BFD- Brake Force Display
نظام عرض قوة الكبح


تعريف : تم استحداث هذا النظام من بي ام دبليو وتمت اضافته على الفئه السادسه والخامسه عام 2004م شهر مارس
وتمت اضافته على Z4 و X5 والفئه الثالثه في نفس العام في شهر ابريل.

أليته:

هو اضائة المصابيح الإحتياطيه في حالة الكبح المفاجئ او الكبح القوي لتوضيح مدى قوة الكبح للسائق الخلفي
حيث يتم ارسال المعلومات بمجرد ضغط المكابح بقوه عبر اشاره كهربيه الى المصابيح الخلفيه خلال 5 اجزاء من الثانيه
وسبب سرعة الأستجابه هي تقنية LED ..............شرح القتنيه بالأسفل



LED technology
Light Emitting Diodes


معلومات تقنيه : هي تقنية الإنبعاث الضوئي. فوائد هذا النظام هو استهلاك للكهرباء بنسبة أقل من 50% من 
استهلام المصابيح العاديه. وايضا عمرها الإفتراضي طويل جدا وسبب اختيار هذه التقنيه بسبب ان المصابيح
لاتحتاج الى المرور بمرحلة التسخين المسبق فتنير بسرعه خارقه مثل عملية الليزر.




CBC - Conrnering Brake Control
نظام التحكم بالكبح في المنعطفات

هو تطوير من شركة بي ام دبليو لنظام ABS .

أليته :

يعمل على توزيع أكبر طاقه قصوى للمكابح في المنعطفات لكي يبقي السياره على المسار. ميزته ابقاء السياره
في المسار تحت السيطره حتى في حالة الكبح في المنعطف بشكل مفاجئ.

أول ظهور له كان على BMW 528i عام 1997م.



DBC- Dynamic Brake Control
نظام التحكم بحركية الكبح


ألية النظام :

يساعدك على الكبح في وقت اسرع وبشكل اقوى من الكبح العادي.

معلومات تقنيه:

لايتم تنشيط النظام الا في الحالات التاليه -

-ان يكون الضغط على الإسطوانه ( الطنبوره ) اكبر من 30 بار ( وحدة قياس الضغط بالبار )
-ان يكون الضغط المتولد من الكبح اكبر من 6000 بار /الثانيه.
-ان تكون سرعة المركبه اكثر من 4 كم في الساعه.
-ان لاتكون المركبه في حالة الرجوع الى الخلف.
-ان تكون عجله او اكثر ليست ضمن نطاق ABS.



EBM - Electronic Brake Managment
نظام إدارة المكابح إلكترونيا

يطلق على هذا النظام ( مظلة أنظمه الكبح ) حيث يدير انظمه الكبح مثل : ABS, ASC, DBC , DSC.

أليته:

يعمل هذا النظام وفق الإشارات الإلكترونيه من عدة حساسات ويقوم بتحديد اي الأنظمه اللذي يفترض تفعيله
الحساسات هي :
Yaw Sensor
Steering Sensor
Wheel Sensor
Brake Force Sensor




الأنظمه المتعلقه بالجذب والأنزلاقات

AFS - Active Front Steering
نظام توجيه المقود النشط


تعد بي ام دبليو هي اول شركه تقوم بوضع رابطه ميكانيكيه الكترونيه تقوم بالتحكم بالمقود واختصار عدد لفاته

ألية النظام:

في السرعات العاليه فوق 120 كم في الساعه يقوم النظام بتأخير عملية الإستجابه للمقود قليلا لكي يساعدك
في عملية المناوره بسلام وتعمل بشكل اسرع في السرعات تحت 120 كم في الساعه. وتختصر عدد لفات المقود
في حالة ركن السياره.

فيديو يشرح النظام :

معلومات اضافيه :

يعمل هذا النظام متوافقا مع نظام DSC و أول اصدار لهذا النظام كان على الفئه الخامسه E60 والسادسه E63.
.
.

EDC - Electronic Damper Control
نظام المخمد الإلكتروني -نظام ماص الصدمات.

ألية النظام :

يقوم عبر معالج نظام التحكم بالتعليق الرياضي في السياره بتكييف الصدمات والتاميل وامتصاصها مع تغيير مناخ
القياده. وايضا يمكنك من اختيار وضعية القياده من سبورت الى قياده ناعمه.

معلومات اضافيه : الجيل الثالث من هذا النظام اصبح متاحا في الفئات الخامسه والسادسه و اكس 5 عام 2001م.




ABA - Adaptive Brake Assistant
مساعد المكابح المكيف

يتحكم بقوة الكبح او بخفته على الهوب ( الإسطوانه ) ويأتي متوافق مع نظام ACC.




ATM - Adaptive Transmission Management
مدير التعشيق المكيف

من اروع الأنظمه :

حيث انه نظام ذكي يقوم بإستشعار اسلوبك في القياده ويعمل على اختيار الترس المناسب في التعشيق
في الوقت المناسب ويلغي الحاجه للتغيرات الغير مرغوب بها. خاصه في المنعطفات.




BER - Brake Energy Regeneration
نظام اعادة طاقة المكابح


فلسفة النظام : هو استغلال كل واط ( watt ) مستهلك من البطاريه واعادته للشحن عبر الإستفاده من الطاقه
المتولده في المكابح مما يضمن من بقاء الوقود في المحرك متوفر للإنطلاقه القادمه.

وهنا فيديو يسهل عملية استعياب الشرح:



معلومات اضافيه :

يقوم بتحسين فاعلية الوقود بنسبة 3%.



HDC - Hill Descent Control


نظام التحكم بالإنحدار​




يساعدك هذا النظام بالتحكم في المركبه اثناء الإنحدار عبر الكبح المخفف التلقائي على الإسطوانه ممايسهم في
زيادة السلامه للمركبه. يتم وضع النظام في حالة السكون والتأهب بمجرد تجاوز سرعة 60كم في الساعه.


الى هنا وينتهي

خاتمه :​

تخيل اخي القارئ انه تم وضع حفظ للحقوق لشركة بي ام دبليو في انظمتها وانه لايحق لأي شركه اخرى استخدام
انظمتها او حتى نظام مشابه له بالفكره فهل سوف نرى سيارات تسير في هذا الزمن بإنتظار تعليقكم وشكرا

هذه BMW دستور صناعة السيارات
اسف لاطالة الموضوع
منقول ​*


----------

